# Solar Heating Costs



## markrodger (Feb 18, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the average cost of installing a solar water heating system for a two bedroom house in Greece, Peloponnese area:juggle:


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*solar water heaters*



markrodger said:


> Can anyone tell me the average cost of installing a solar water heating system for a two bedroom house in Greece, Peloponnese area:juggle:


I have found for you this company which is Greek......Helioakmi SA Water Heaters.....email is [email protected]y are just outside Athens center and distribute worldwide so I guess you would find their supplier on the Peloppenese area.They have lots to choose from,the compact looked interesting,you can also hook up to a heating system which we have all the pipe work for on our new house but havnt done so as yet.Im going to put some sacking over our panel this summer as the water gets dangerously hot,it spits and spurts from the taps so sacking would just shut out some of the sun I think.Have a look at them on line and you would get prices from them with an email.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Markrodger
Not sure what part of Peloponnese you are in but if you are near Messini there is a very trustworthy guy that owns an electrical shop on the corner of the Kalamata-Pylos road just through Veleka where you turn left towards Petalidi-Koroni.

His name is George, he has installed air-con throughout our house and also does solar panels etc.
I found him as compatible as anyone on price..........


----------

